# Where Did These Babies Come From?!?!



## fishfootprints (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a basic 10-gal tank. It started with about 5 fish, but Petsmart has crappy fish so I was down to two male guppies. I got an algae eater and a silver molly about two months ago. A week after I got them, the silver molly had a fry, of which 3 babies survived (they're still doing *swimmingly!*).
I went out of town for a month and my friend was taking care of them. When I got back two days ago, one of my friends noticed two tiny fishies in my tank! I have no male mollies and no female guppies. Wikipedia said guppies and mollies can reproduce together. Is this true? And if not, how did my molly manage to have another fry??? :?: 
If anyone has any insight, it would be extremely helpful - I don't want my little tank to get overrun!

Thanks so much!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Livebearers store sperm, they can have 3 batches of fry between matings.


----------



## fishfootprints (Jan 22, 2008)

Even for months at a time??


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

I've heard of them being able to have fry for up to 5 moonths after the male is removed.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

fishfootprints said:


> Even for months at a time??


Yes!

This is a real problem for the average fish keeper who is attempting selective breeding.

TR


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ain't nature funny?


----------



## livebearerlover (Jan 21, 2008)

plus the answer to them having babies between months female mollies have been known to hold in babies until she thinks it is safe. As for the guppies and mollies cross breeding I have never heard of such a thing and i dont usually trust Wikipedia that much anyways.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Guppies and Mollies can cross-breed, but it is a rare occurence.
Tony


----------



## fishfootprints (Jan 22, 2008)

Safe, thanks for the info!
Btw: three of the fry survived, so now I have 3 babies from the first fry two months ago and 3 new ones... theyre so cute! (but i hope she stops!!!!) haha!


----------

